# Help for my pearlscale goldfish



## freckledfrog (Jan 29, 2011)

I think he may have swimmer's bladder (I think it's called) He is swelling up bad. I've been trying to feed skinnless squished peas, which he was eating for a while with the other goldfish. But today noticed the healthy fish is bullying the sick one and eating everything....I moved the sick fish to a hospital tank but he won't eat...even when I put it right in front of his mouth. Is there a medicine I can put in tank?? Can I use Pedyalite to give some kind of nourishment in the tank???? Or will I have to use a needle (which I've never done before)?
I've tried looking this up but I can't find anything- guess I'm kinda in a panic. I don't want anything to happen to Bubbles (my sick fish).

Can anyone help???


----------



## skyedale (Mar 12, 2011)

Try fasting him. Maybe he is constipated. The thing that Rick at Goldfish connection recommends is a meal of brine shrimp to clear everything out. A really good site that deals strictly with goldfish problems is http://www.goldfishconnection.com/articles/listing.php?parentId=2

Good luck with Bubbles


----------

